# Follow up for Spontaneous Abortion



## dmetz (Dec 15, 2011)

What ICD 9 would our doc use for just a follow up on a spontaneous abortion?  Patient was seen in ER and was told to follow up with doc.

This patient also has Medicare as a primary insurance.

Thanks for any help with this.
dmetz


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

dmetz said:


> What ICD 9 would our doc use for just a follow up on a spontaneous abortion?  Patient was seen in ER and was told to follow up with doc.
> 
> This patient also has Medicare as a primary insurance.
> 
> ...



You use the appropriate miscarriage code.  If it was complete, no complications then 634.92.  If there was retained fetus so D&C may be needed then 632.  There are also other options under 634, so the code depends on the documentation of the visit.


----------

